# downregulation question



## Trying4ever

Ladies who have been through IVF/ICSI or who knows about the procedure.....before starting IVF you have to 'downregulate ' on cd21 or so....did you ever have any doubts that you may be pregnant naturally that month? 

and if so, is it dangerous to downregulate when you are pregnant? Like probably 7 days! 

Also what is the procedure? You downregulate for 7 days then start gonal f injections until enough follicles? I cant get a clear picture on what happens....so many stories flying about using differnt things :(


----------



## MissMonty

Hello, I'm starting down regging next week on cycle day 21, fertility nurse advised AF should arrive as usual 7 days later but if not to do pregnancy test, she didn't advise us not to try so I guess it is ok. TBH we have had a break this month as I was worried like you that it could cause a problem but also because I've been feeling really exhausted by it all.

Before you start the procedure the fertility clinic will send you a protocol of what will happen when, we're still waiting for ours so I can't really help any further.

We recieved all the drugs though today - I can't believe the size of the box it all came in and all the neddles etc, tbh it's kind of freaked me out. We've got injection training the day before I start down regging so I guess I'll find out more then.

Are you starting treatment soon? x


----------



## Dilek

Im sure they have checks for this, they must do a scan. 

With the stimulation they give you 2 scan appointment to check follicle number and most important the follicle size. Once there at 18mm you are ready to do trigger shot and have egg collection done.

SO depending on how quick your follicles grow is how long you will stimulate your ovaries.


----------



## Dilek

1. Down regulation - can take 3 weeks. They check your womb lining and it should be around 10mm (thickness)

2. Stimulate, can vary in drugs depending on circumstances, is usually around 10-14 days. You should have a check on day 6 of injection and one around day 10. You will then be given a day you will have egg collection and when to do your trigger shot. This shot bursts eggs into the follciles. After 36-48 hours you will have egg collection. Egg transfer can be on day 2 to day 5.

3. Dreaded 2 week wait after egg collection begins, You will be on presseries which you have to put inside you. this will help to support pregnancy.

4. You will be asked to do a test at home or in the clinic and you might be lucky to have a blood test to confirm.

Thats it hun, easy as that! hope that helps. It is daunting at 1st.

3.


----------



## Trying4ever

Thanks Dilek that has really helped....not as bad as I thought.....but just lots of days off from work I suppose! What am i going to say to them? I have decided I def don't want to tell anyone from work cos the pressure is awful.

MissMonty..your starting downreg next week? What day? We have an information session next week and may just start IVF straight away...all our tests are done...otherwsie we have appointment in Jan to start IVF next month instead. I was just worried about starting too early...but I suppose if downreg is not harmful and you can still do a preg test/AF comes normally before the stimulation drugs then I need not worry.....but I will ask in the information session.


----------



## HevTT

My position is slightly different but.....

I was given a down-regulating injection 4 weeks ago and they intend to start egg stimulation in March. The reason for this is that I had endo blasted, cyst removed and an ovary kinda but not completely removed from my bowel. They have started the down-regulation but have told me to use protection meantime as the drugs can have harmful effects on an unborn baby.

Hev x


----------



## Trying4ever

ooooooooooh......is it? can you have ivf without the downregulation then? I responded well to 100mg clomid and even the stimulation injections on its own when i was having iui....think it may be male factor infertility ..........


----------



## HevTT

I don't think you can have IVF without the down-regulation (although to be honest, I have no idea!). I am going for a blood test in the morning (as the fertility clinic are doing a study on endo and looking for 'markers' in women who have it - so they can come up with a test like the diabetic one, avoiding the need for surgery to diagnose endo) but the nurse I am seeing in the morning is one of the fertility nurses and is used to me asking a load of questions :wacko:....I'll ask her :)....oh, and I'll ask her about the normal down-regulation drugs and whether you should be using protection meantime.

Hev x


----------



## MissMonty

Trying4ever said:


> Thanks Dilek that has really helped....not as bad as I thought.....but just lots of days off from work I suppose! What am i going to say to them? I have decided I def don't want to tell anyone from work cos the pressure is awful.
> 
> MissMonty..your starting downreg next week? What day? We have an information session next week and may just start IVF straight away...all our tests are done...otherwsie we have appointment in Jan to start IVF next month instead. I was just worried about starting too early...but I suppose if downreg is not harmful and you can still do a preg test/AF comes normally before the stimulation drugs then I need not worry.....but I will ask in the information session.

Hi Trying4ever, I'm starting downreg on Wednesday, got injection training on Tuesday. I was told to start down regging on cycle day 21. Yeah defo find out at your information session just to be safe x


----------



## Beckic

Hi Hun - was told with my two cycles not to try at all or to use protection before the DR - I really think to be on the safeside its best not to.

There is another protocol called antagonist - I literally only found out about this yesterday at my review - that you dont have to DR for - they just give you stimms to supplement your natural hormones. Have no idea whether its better than the long portocol that I was on before - but willing to try anything at this stage.

Good luck hun.
BX xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi- I'm starting my down regulating in January, and I went to the IVF workshop a few weeks ago where they explained the protocol for a lot of this (at least for my clinic). They said that with a day 21 start date, you should use protection that month to make sure that you're not pregnant. My clinic also does a day 2 start day for down regulating, but I don't think all clinics have this option. 
There are two protocols- one with down regulation and one without. I think they usually start you on the down regulation cycle since that generally has better response, but if you are a poor responder to stimulation, they try you on the protocol without down regulation. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Dilek

HevTT said:


> My position is slightly different but.....
> 
> I was given a down-regulating injection 4 weeks ago and they intend to start egg stimulation in March. The reason for this is that I had endo blasted, cyst removed and an ovary kinda but not completely removed from my bowel. They have started the down-regulation but have told me to use protection meantime as the drugs can have harmful effects on an unborn baby.
> 
> Hev x

Hey hun this is exactly what ive been doing, However Ive been downregging for 4 months. i did this also for my 1st IVF. It did help to supress the endo. What drug are you on?


----------



## HevTT

Dilek said:


> HevTT said:
> 
> 
> My position is slightly different but.....
> 
> I was given a down-regulating injection 4 weeks ago and they intend to start egg stimulation in March. The reason for this is that I had endo blasted, cyst removed and an ovary kinda but not completely removed from my bowel. They have started the down-regulation but have told me to use protection meantime as the drugs can have harmful effects on an unborn baby.
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Hey hun this is exactly what ive been doing, However Ive been downregging for 4 months. i did this also for my 1st IVF. It did help to supress the endo. What drug are you on?Click to expand...

I'm soooo chuffed that there is someone else on a really long down-regulation. Everywhere I've looked, people appear to be on short timescales. I am on buserelin I think - they jabbed me in the bum the day after my op so I was still a bit drowsy and not really with it :sleep:

Most of the time I'm ok, but I do end up all over the place at times.....hair condition is not good, skin dreadful, feeling knackered, moody (and how!)....can't wait for the injections to start in March! On the otherhand, I've not had any endo pain whatsoever....and I had a period that I could function during (I wish they were all like that). 

How are you finding the side-effects?

Hev x


----------



## Dilek

HevTT said:


> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HevTT said:
> 
> 
> My position is slightly different but.....
> 
> I was given a down-regulating injection 4 weeks ago and they intend to start egg stimulation in March. The reason for this is that I had endo blasted, cyst removed and an ovary kinda but not completely removed from my bowel. They have started the down-regulation but have told me to use protection meantime as the drugs can have harmful effects on an unborn baby.
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Hey hun this is exactly what ive been doing, However Ive been downregging for 4 months. i did this also for my 1st IVF. It did help to supress the endo. What drug are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm soooo chuffed that there is someone else on a really long down-regulation. Everywhere I've looked, people appear to be on short timescales. I am on buserelin I think - they jabbed me in the bum the day after my op so I was still a bit drowsy and not really with it :sleep:
> 
> Most of the time I'm ok, but I do end up all over the place at times.....hair condition is not good, skin dreadful, feeling knackered, moody (and how!)....can't wait for the injections to start in March! On the otherhand, I've not had any endo pain whatsoever....and I had a period that I could function during (I wish they were all like that).
> 
> How are you finding the side-effects?
> 
> Hev xClick to expand...

I have finished my 4 month dosage and praying i dont get a period before i start ivf. Side effects varied each time but i hated no feeling like me and weight gain. I hated not being cheerful, just snappy and always dazed.

How did the markers go? I read thats really new to detect endo. Can they use it for people that have endo lazered away and see if its grown back again. Something to ask my con.

I havnt had a period since Jan.. Almost a whole YEAR :happydance:


----------



## caline

I have been down regulating since the start of December. I asked the clinic if I should be avoiding getting pregnant this month and they said that although the nasal spray isn't licensed in pregnancy it does happen that people conceive while down regulating and have no adverse effects from this.


----------



## Trying4ever

another question...do you start the stimulation injections (e.g. gonal f) on cd2 AND still carry on with the down reg (buserelin) injections at the same time? Cos otherwise if you start buserelin on cd1 or 2 when do you start the gonal f??

And i take it hcg trigger injection is when you have enough follicles ready at about cd10?


----------



## ihavefaith

Hi everyone! Just thought id share my experiences so far. I just got my first Down regg injection on friday!!! My Sp gives me them each month(were doing it for 3 months), before i start the IVF. She has put me on it for the specific reasoning of my Endo (level 4) that she found at my Lap surgery about 3 weeks ago! So yes she lasered as much as she could away then, and this is to keep if from growning back, so its easier for me to become Prego! I asked about TTC while on the drug and she said to use condoms as it could harm the fetus if i were to get prego. Although she said its almost immpossible to get prego on it, as it stop your periods. Also i got the option of it in the butt, or arm. I took the arm!!! Arm was sore first day, but fine now. Mine is a slow release not sure if thats different or not. So far i seem normal!
Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Aphrodite

This thread had been helpful- We are going to be referred for ICSI on 4th Jan. Anyone got any idea when I might be able to start down regging?? And how long does that and the injections last before egg collection?? So eager to get started!


----------



## muncho

i have juts come back from my 1st appt for ivf. You start down reg 20 days after your period.this is what i was told but it may be different.

ill be down reg (sniffs for 2 weeks) then taking 3 lots of inejctions and 1 tablet for 2 weeks prior to egg collection. then from embryo transfer to pg test there will be 2 pessaires a day, im quite depressed at the alount of drugs :(


----------



## Aphrodite

Thanks Muncho. How long did it take you to get to the point of taking the drugs from ur initial appointment with FS? It does seem a lot of drugs :( and a long time. Ull get there hun!! Big hugs x x x


----------



## muncho

hiya

if you read my journal it should answer your q's. its in LLTC Munchos baby race...


----------



## ihavefaith

muncho said:


> i have juts come back from my 1st appt for ivf. You start down reg 20 days after your period.this is what i was told but it may be different.
> 
> ill be down reg (sniffs for 2 weeks) then taking 3 lots of inejctions and 1 tablet for 2 weeks prior to egg collection. then from embryo transfer to pg test there will be 2 pessaires a day, im quite depressed at the alount of drugs :(

Hi Muncho! I was wondering if you had all your blood tests done before your were refered for IVF or when you went for your first appt? I have alot of it done before the Lap surgey, but now after my first diwn regg injection, and referal thier wanting me and hubby to go get more bloodwork before our first meeting for IVF. ??
:shrug::hugs:


----------



## muncho

yes i had them all done, mainly in Nov and Dec and that was ok
as long as your results are recent then it should be ok. Maybe they want you to spend the money! Alot of this is ma money making machine..

Be persistent! the wanted another sperm sample but we said it wasnt necessary as this was only Nov, after a bit of persuasion they were ok with it..

however you are in a different country and maybe thats changes everything :(


----------



## ihavefaith

muncho said:


> yes i had them all done, mainly in Nov and Dec and that was ok
> as long as your results are recent then it should be ok. Maybe they want you to spend the money! Alot of this is ma money making machine..
> 
> Be persistent! the wanted another sperm sample but we said it wasnt necessary as this was only Nov, after a bit of persuasion they were ok with it..
> 
> however you are in a different country and maybe thats changes everything :(

Thanks! Yes because im in Canada, the blood work is totally covered and most drugs (on our plan). So i dont think that part is the money maker but maybe the rest??:thumbup:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi, I start down regging in 4 days!!! :happydance: I am on Synarel (sp) nasal spray and I start on CD21. I am told I will have a bleed about a week after I start and when I do I have to call the clinic and they will tell me when to start Gonal F but they expect it to be around 18 January. I then halve my dosage of Synarel but continue through Gonal F stage. I am then booked if for my first follicle scan 6 days after I start Gonal F.


----------

